# Need Help with Open Tshirt multiple questions



## BBD (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all 

We are setting up our Open Tshirt site and I am having trouble with a couple of things.

Here is what we want to do 

We have around 1200 images from Great Dane... (We are DTG) 
we want to upload these images so they can be used in the Design Studio.

the "Clip art" upload area wants vector images so the client can alter the color etc. The images we want to upload are full color illustrations designed to be matched with text... 

How can we do this

Thank you 
Martin


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Which Great Dane packages do you have? I thought they gave you the option of getting designs in vector format?

Otherwise, did you ask Open Tshirt if using raster images is an option?


----------



## BBD (Nov 28, 2014)

As a matter of fact they do - i guess the Great Dane images was a bad example.

I want to be able to import raster images into it... I guess Ill ask them if the Open TShirt guys.

I have the full catalog of Great Dane products


----------



## ericwin (Jan 26, 2012)

You should double check with Great Dane if you haven't already before you invest time in adding their graphics to an online t-shirt designer. My recollection is that when I asked them about doing that, they said it would be a violation of their license agreement. Instead they have their own unbranded website that you can refer your customers to so they can see the library but it doesn't have any interactive design capability.

Eric


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I believe the clip art has to be swf (shockwave flash) in order to function.


----------



## BBD (Nov 28, 2014)

I think you are right... the openTshirt sites are down now


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

BBD said:


> I think you are right... the openTshirt sites are down now


yes they have to be swf, I'm working building my site


----------



## BBD (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice -


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

The sad thing i haven't heard from this person for the last 3 days, I'm thinking is on vacation, but he has not finished, yet


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

edward1210 said:


> The sad thing i haven't heard from this person for the last 3 days, I'm thinking is on vacation, but he has not finished, yet



If its Chris/Prteez he is on vacation as he does not get much time off. Not sure why the sites are down but I guess it will all be sorted tomorrow when most places get back to work.

BTW Chris does not control .opentshirts domain.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

ShirlandDesign said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe the clip art has to be swf (shockwave flash) in order to function.


It does for now....You can always upload raster or the customer can but it cant go in the albums.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, so I've got a boat load of pricing to do to finish out the Tshirt part of our OpenCart store. Last week end I spent hours jotting down numbers for whites, lights and Darks, up charges for x"s and case pricing etc. from our vendors web sites.

The store has Adsense running down the right side of the site and the ad that kept running was for Fast Accurate Bids. A software package that auto interfaces with at least AlphaBroder, SanMar and American for instant up to date pricing, break downs along all of the lines important to embroiderers, printers and DTGers and works up super logical bids, adjustable anyway that makes sense to you, and about a thousand other cool features, etc., etc., etc.

I had ignored it for weeks because I figured the auto quote feature on OpenT's would quote for me. 

So yesterday down loaded the 30 day trial version, instant love. What a great program.

Last weekend shot to hell doing what Fast Accurate Bids does for openers. 


If Myra Harmer @ Fast Accurate Bids and Tom Knight @ Open T Shirts got together and worked out an interface....I don't know, I'd have to have two kids just to name them Myra and Tom. lol

We live in awesome times,


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, John, thanks for the good words. I just checked the Open TShirts site and can see why you like what they have to offer. I'll get in touch with Tom Knight in the morning and I'll tell him you sent me!


----------



## prteez (Aug 15, 2012)

splathead said:


> Which Great Dane packages do you have? I thought they gave you the option of getting designs in vector format?
> 
> Otherwise, did you ask Open Tshirt if using raster images is an option?


First question first 
Are these designs that you want to do meant to change the color layers?

If they are static designs that never change colors you can go into the admin and 
at extensions opentshirts bitmaps categories create a category for them then go to 
extensions opentshirts bitmaps bitmaps and upload the image and it will show up in the clipart category 
If you want to expedite this process you could do one and get the sql for the one and then create an sql insert to add the database info all at once. 

If they are meant to change layer colors like the clipart in Opentshirts then you will have to follow this tutorial which can take a while. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onSr5BR6u3I

Or wait for the html 5 version which will support svg


----------



## prteez (Aug 15, 2012)

ShirlandDesign said:


> Ok, so I've got a boat load of pricing to do to finish out the Tshirt part of our OpenCart store. Last week end I spent hours jotting down numbers for whites, lights and Darks, up charges for x"s and case pricing etc. from our vendors web sites.
> 
> The store has Adsense running down the right side of the site and the ad that kept running was for Fast Accurate Bids. A software package that auto interfaces with at least AlphaBroder, SanMar and American for instant up to date pricing, break downs along all of the lines important to embroiderers, printers and DTGers and works up super logical bids, adjustable anyway that makes sense to you, and about a thousand other cool features, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> ...


The auto quote will quote but does not get too technical kind of hard to program all that logic into a free opensource project but it can be tweaked by any user that knows php 
Then again I would love to see the bid system integrated into opentshirts. Ill talk to tom in the morning.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

prteez said:


> The auto quote will quote but does not get too technical kind of hard to program all that logic into a free opensource project but it can be tweaked by any user that knows php
> Then again I would love to see the bid system integrated into opentshirts. Ill talk to tom in the morning.


Who can I contact about openshirts products and extensions


----------



## prteez (Aug 15, 2012)

Upload them through the bit map module


----------

